# dolls for boys like american girl?



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

My 5 yo would like a doll like an american girl, but a boy! Especially if we can find boy dolls that can be dressed in different outfits or that we can make outfits for him. i thought this would be something easy to google and find, but I can't find anything!

I know they are out there, help!


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

I was curious about this. Don't know what physical characteristics you're looking for, but here's one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/My-Twinn-1996-Po...QQcmdZViewItem

They retail for a bit more--
www.mytwinn dot something or other, or Google them. Over $120 per doll, but they're personalized, although not that much for boys. There were outfits on ebay ...


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

there is a bitty twin boy from american girl. ds has essentially adopted dd's. i think you can pick a boy/boy twin pair now (dd's is older from when girl/boy was the only option).


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

thanks! we have seen the bitty dolls, but he wants one that is a kid not a baby (he already has some babies, now, if he could nurse them like I do, he'd be set).
the twinn doll looks promising, although for some reason, it freaks me out







The one on ebay looks just like my son!

I had thought there was some homeschooling company that had boy dolls with clothes from different eras, but maybe I'm wrong.

I think I need to start my own company with boy dolls (18 inch) with clothes like pirates, civil war, victorian, etc. just like the girls. My boys would love it!


----------



## kate~mom (Jul 21, 2003)

i think you should! dd frequently asks why there isn't an american boy company.


----------



## MamaPam (Oct 8, 2005)

I had never thought about this before....and boy version would be very cool.


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

thought you'd be interested in this article I found ...
http://women.timesonline.co.uk/tol/l...cle1901125.ece

I have a 3 year old, who has never asked, but probably b/c his sisters play with Polly pockets and my little ponies.

Oh, I did search high and low for a woodkins doll, and I found a boy. I've found ones that look like all 3 of my kids. But the boy is hard to find ...


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

http://www.kaplantoys.com/store/tran...ahoo&WT.srch=1
There's another option!

And another one...

http://cgi.ebay.com/19-GOTZ-BOY-Doll...QQcmdZViewItem

OK, sorry, I'm too interested in this topic. It seems like you could buy generic 18 inch doll clothes, even "girl" ones that are jeans, shoes, etc. to dress these dolls too.

The Kaplan Kids are in my price range, even. Don't know how they are as dolls ...


----------



## Bekka (Nov 20, 2001)

Just for completeness.

http://cgi.ebay.com/Heidi-Ott-Faithf...QQcmdZViewItem


----------



## jennnk (Feb 6, 2005)

My friend Bean makes really awesome waldorf-inspired dolls. It's not as realistic as an American Girl or My Twinn, but it's much less expensive & you'd be supporting a hard-working mom who could probably make the doll an outfit like one your son has, not to mention hair & eye color to match if you wanted. Her etsy shop is coyotecraft.etsy.com. I don't think she has any dolls listed right now, but it wouldn't hurt to ask.


----------



## femmefotog (Dec 8, 2008)

Hi,
I'm a grandmother of 9, and one of my grandsons (age 7) wanted a boy doll so bad after his sister got an American Girl doll for her birthday. After lots of searching, I found 2 that are available from a company in New Hampshire, Carpatina. Here are the links to Adam and Carter dolls:

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Dres...684839&sr=1-21

http://www.amazon.com/Christmas-Cart...ys_ai_-1_1_tit

Good luck!!!!


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

Have you looked at the boy dolls at Nova Natural? www.novanatural.com They are really cute. The larger size ones have clothing to dress in. In the catalog, they even have photos of little boys carrying their doll friends in slings - nice to see other little boys learning to be nurturing daddies!


----------



## tsalagimama (Nov 11, 2007)

I've seen dolls where people buy one of the American Girls dolls that looks like their son and cut their hair.

Outfits could be:
Julie's Hoops outfit
Kit's Winter Coat
Kit's Overalls and Boots
Molly's Pajamas
Molly's Winter Outfit
Molly's Camp Outfit
Just Like Me Karate Training Set
Just Like Me 2-in-1 Soccer Outfit

Accessories could be:
Just Like Me Guitar set
American Girl Horse
Julie's Roller Skates
Julie's Sound Accessories
Julie's Basketball set
Kaya's Animals
Kit's Treehouse
Kit's Aviator doll
Kit's typewriter
Kit's school lunch
Kit's School supplies
Kit's bedtime extras
Molly's camp tent
Molly's sleeping bag
Molly's camping equipment

Furniture
Addy's bed and Josefina's bedding
Kit's School desk and chair
Addy's trunk or Kit's dresser trunk

I would also give the Kit movie and books, because I think her moxie would appeal to boys.

Etsy also has people that can make shirts, jeans, sweaters, hats, and scarves for AG dolls, and I bet you could also make other accessories to match your son's interests. I.E. an archeologist kit with a mini magnifying glass, dinosaur book, and model dinosaur.


----------



## BoyGirlMom (Dec 10, 2008)

I love this discussion. I think there should be an American Boys Doll co. and so many more options.

If you don't mind...I would love to write about this some more in the near future and get some of your feedback.

I am mom to a boy and girl. Also, I write about gender for examiner.com and am trying to bring gender assumptions more to the forefront of our thoughts as we parent and approach every day life.

Leah
Gender examiner


----------



## OakBerry (May 24, 2005)

I only have one boy (6.5) and for some reason (probably because of spyware














I get the American Girl Doll catalog all the time.
Ds has said he would like a doll like that that is a boy so he can dress him.
I didn't think any existed until now.


----------



## J. Jones (Jan 28, 2007)

I googled "Boy Doll" and found this! http://www.sew-dolling.com/boys_dept.htm


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

Anyone remember the My Buddy Doll from the 80's??? Back when it was ok for boys to have a doll, I remember lots of kids at my school had them, too bad now, people only want boys to have action figures... blah. Off to check ebay to see if My Buddy is still around.


----------



## baileyandmikey (Jan 4, 2005)

http://cgi.ebay.com/1986-My-Buddy-Do...3%3A1|294%3A50

Yep... still there.


----------



## velcromom (Sep 23, 2003)

OMG, he is dressed like Mork! Oops, did I just date myself?!


----------



## AngelBee (Sep 8, 2004)

Boys just asked about this today


----------



## Mama Shifra (May 3, 2006)

Quote:


Originally Posted by *kate~mom* 
i think you should! dd frequently asks why there isn't an american boy company.









My son has been asking this too!

He wanted an "American Boy Doll" so I bought him a 12-inch doll from Magic Cabin:
http://www.magiccabin.com/magiccabin...&cmvalue=MCD|2

It is very pricey; however, you can buy a kit and make it yourself if you are handy. They also sell extra clothes, if your son is into dress up (but most boys are not as a general rule).


----------



## Maggi315 (Aug 31, 2003)

As the original poster, just wanted to come back and say thanks! Lots of great links, I knew there had to be some.

I think an American Boy company is a great idea! boys could have outfits like spy, pirate, colonial, military (I know some people don't like that, but for military dads and moms this would be great), space, karate, etc.

Wow! What a great business idea


----------



## brightcreations (Oct 2, 2009)

I really thought there would be something like this out there....as I have been looking at 18 inch play dolls for my girls and thought my 5yo son would love one too....especially because I can make all kinds of cool costumes, and I went to look and found no dolls but found your thread. Well it just so happens that I AM A DOLL MAKER! And I could sculpt an 18 inch boy doll and have it manufactured in vinyl as a customizable kit so you select the eye/hair color, possibly even skin tone/ethnicity if it sells well! I am seriously very excited at the possibility of taking on this project as I know my son would just go nuts over having a BOY doll that he can dress in all his knight and pirate costumes...as well as Harry Potter costumes, etc.


----------



## Similynn (Nov 11, 2010)

Did you ever manufacture the boy dolls?


----------



## abeliamama (Feb 5, 2007)

My son has a bitty twin boy. He says it is a toddler, not a baby! There are a lot of clothes on ebay that people make and sell to fit him if you type American Girl clothes in the search bar. We took a road trip to the nearest American Girl store and he was the only boy in the place but he sure had fun!


----------



## Shellshell12345 (Nov 28, 2010)

Those carpatina dolls are creepy (Adam and Carter). And why are they wearing skinny jeans/pants? That's a pet peave of mine... teenage boys wearing glitzy skinny pants. I don't like the teenage girl pants either. They've been putting the pockets halfway down the leg... anyway. Sorry, back on track.

My son wasn't interested in the bitty twins either. The madame alexander boy dolls (they only have 2 of them) are awsome, but they should be for $150. I can't bring myself to spend &150 on a doll for my 3 year old son.

I finally did find a cool boy doll for my son that doesn't look cheap and isn't $150. The site is mysiblingdolls.com

The doll does NOT have a disability. It comes with a story about a brother or sister with a disability.

The cool thing about these dolls is that people with disabilities are employed to dress them.

I thought that was neat.

The doll I got was the boy my pal for peace doll.

They are $50.

Not nearly as bad in price as most of the boy dolls I've found... I only found a few.

I figure I can make the clothes or find someone who can.

Anyhow, the lady is having a hard time with her site. But paypal worked for me.

Hope this helped somebody.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

My ds has this one:

http://cgi.ebay.com/TY-TEENIE-BEANIE-BOPPER-BOY-DOLL-RUGGED-RUSTY-/120641218547?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item1c16c6e7f3#ht_1369wt_978

Its just a beanie baby but he likes it! He has one thats a girl doll with short hair, I just made it some boy clothes. It was one of those cheepo kind, but its held up well.


----------



## leighi123 (Nov 14, 2007)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *brightcreations*
> 
> I really thought there would be something like this out there....as I have been looking at 18 inch play dolls for my girls and thought my 5yo son would love one too....especially because I can make all kinds of cool costumes, and I went to look and found no dolls but found your thread. Well it just so happens that I AM A DOLL MAKER! And I could sculpt an 18 inch boy doll and have it manufactured in vinyl as a customizable kit so you select the eye/hair color, possibly even skin tone/ethnicity if it sells well! I am seriously very excited at the possibility of taking on this project as I know my son would just go nuts over having a BOY doll that he can dress in all his knight and pirate costumes...as well as Harry Potter costumes, etc.


What would the pricing be like? I've love one for ds.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

Camden Rose has a good looking boy doll. And complain to American Girl. I don't understand why they don't have boys.


----------



## ledzepplon (Jun 28, 2004)

Just stumbled on this thread today, because my ds has been asking for an American Boy doll for Christmas. How lame that there isn't one. The boy dolls that there are seem to be boy dolls made for a girl audience. And yes, to the pp, I DO remember "My Buddy!"


----------



## mbgyrl22 (May 15, 2011)

Go on Ebay they always have sales stores dont have .

P.S:I'm only 13


----------



## KCMichigan (Jul 21, 2009)

These dolls are fabulous, they are pricey though so we have yet to own one.....she makes a ton of boy dolls!

http://bamboletta.bigcartel.com/product/15-bamboletta-jonah-26iw

Here is another option (ignore the crazy price-- if you wait, they often will be less than $50) I had one of these (a girl and a boy!) and they are really well made and fit most doll clothes- even preemie baby clothes.

http://cgi.ebay.com/85-Mattel-My-Child-Curly-Brown-Hair-Boy-Doll-Box-NEW-/300554551140?_trksid=p4340.m263&_trkparms=algo%3DSIC%26its%3DI%252BC%26itu%3DUCI%252BIA%252BUA%252BFICS%252BUFI%26otn%3D10%26pmod%3D150589604264%26ps%3D63%26clkid%3D9174373904965756063#ht_1138wt_907

or this jointed doll that looks the 'oldest' (like a 6-8 yr old)

http://www.amazon.com/BFC-Ink-Large-Boy-Doll/dp/B003AQROVE/ref=pd_sbs_t_1


----------



## EmnNatesMom (Mar 11, 2013)

Pottery Barn Kids has a Gotz doll that is a boy. I found it on sale at christmas time for $75 (much cheaper than an AG doll!). There is only 1 model

though. It is a lot cuter than some of the AG dolls I've seen online that are girl dolls with hair cuts.


----------



## Polliwog (Oct 29, 2006)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *EmnNatesMom*
> 
> Pottery Barn Kids has a Gotz doll that is a boy. I found it on sale at christmas time for $75 (much cheaper than an AG doll!). There is only 1 model
> though. It is a lot cuter than some of the AG dolls I've seen online that are girl dolls with hair cuts.


I want to get Henry for my kids. He's really cute. DD has one of the PBK Götz dolls and we love it. Apparently, you can machine wash those dolls. We haven't done that, though.

Lots of people have girl dolls turned into boys. It's more than a haircut, though. Those usually look creepy to me.


----------



## JudiAU (Jun 29, 2008)

American Girls Bitty Twins boy now. My five year old son just requested one...


----------

